# grizzy 450/550...kodiak450/400.. better quad



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

Been shooping and looking around.. ran into alot of grizz 450 550 and kodiak450 and 400.. looking to do snow removal with the in northeast.. mostly south jersey.. we get ranges of snow.. but I do know for amount we get and work I do mostly commerical sidewalks and some small parking lots I know that grizz 660 and 700 would just be to much an plow si...ze I use is 48 to 50 inch for jobs..so those are too small for bigger grizz.. just want some input from anyone who can shed light on which is a better wuad for work im doing power wise parts wise.. money wise... so any will help and if u know anyone who has one or is selling one or got videos..thanks for help...


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Go with a Grizzly 450. It will fit on the walks and have enough power to move the snow.


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

Is there real difference between the grizz 450 and kodiak 450? Besides price


----------



## livergsp (Aug 13, 2011)

*Kodiak is only in Canada???*

http://yamaha-motor.ca/products/index.php?group=A

US
http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outdoor/products/modeloverview/cat/2012/53/model_overview.aspx

The Grizz 450 says it can to 222lbs more, and it weighs 2lbs more than the Kodiak???

I could be wrong, but I didn't find anything that says different.
I think they are the same.

Scott


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i had two brothers that got yammis one a grizz and the other a bigbear, the big bear won everytime, gearing is what i figured it out to be, they were both stock and new and it surprised me


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Gearing shouldn't be a issue. I use low gear whenever I plow. The clutch engages almost immediately so I'm not loading the clutch when in high gear. Plus it's easier to go from forward to back.


----------

